# IRQL Not Less or Equal



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

I have gotten a blue screen with the error code Irql not less or equal 2 times today and don't know what the issuse is. I've tried scanning for drivers update and windows update but hasn't helped so far. I am on WIN 10 as well.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First of all, you need to post your exact system specs; ie exact motherboard, exact ram, exact pw supply, etc, etc, etc. If this is a big box system ie dell, hp, whatever, post the exact brand and model# If you have a service tag# post that as well. Do not post 8gig of ram; post the exact brand and model# Do that for all of your parts.

Next irql errors are very often ram errors. Have you tested the ram with memtest? If not, do so. Let memtest run for at least 1hr to see if you get any errors. Here is a link to the memtest site;
http://www.memtest.org/

In addition, post your temps and voltages; specifically cpu temp, system temp, 12V, 5V, and 3.3V values.


----------



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

How do I go about finding my specs? Not really that great at computer tech. Also I tried using the memtest but don't think I downloaded the right one.


----------



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

Should also metion too that the error only occurs when I have 2 videos running at the same time. I tested that today.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

CarnagedZaraki said:


> How do I go about finding my specs? Not really that great at computer tech. Also I tried using the memtest but don't think I downloaded the right one.


Two methods;
1 Open the case and look. The motherboard will have the brand and model# silkscreened on the board, video card same, ram chips will have a sticker, etc.
2 Run our utility and copy/paste here;
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

FWIW nothing beats the Mark 1 mod 0 eyeball however the utility might be easier for you to use.


----------



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 1 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 6
RAM: 16383 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476387 MB, Free - 125231 MB; E: Total - 953865 MB, Free - 392881 MB;
Motherboard: MSI, 870A-G54 (FX)
Antivirus: ThreatTrack Security VIPRE, Updated and Enabled
PW Supply:1000W
Motherboard Temp:32c 3.3V: 3.328V 5V: 3.111V 12V: 13.992V
AMD FX-6100 Temp:18c
HDDTemp:32c
Graphics Card Temp:34c Voltage: .875V


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, IF this is correct, you have most likely found your problem.


> Motherboard Temp:32c 3.3V: 3.328V 5V: 3.111V 12V: 13.992V


If your 5V rail and your 12V rail are so out of spec, it is not going to run.
Check your temps and voltages in the bios. Bios readings will be the most accurate. If you still have readings like what you posted, then the next step would be replacing the pw supply. Again check in the bios.


----------



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

I checked the temps and voltages in the BIOS 3.3v was staying around 3 5V was staying around 5 12v was staying around 12
Temps were 43c and 32c for System and CPU
I'm currently using a program called CPUID HWMonitor and the voltages are still the same before I checked in BIOS


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

HWMonitor is next to useless [as you can see] Either use the msi utility OR the bios however hwm is useless. It [hwm] was a good program in it's day however with modern hardware, it often gives flaky info. When you attempt to figure out what is causing a problem, the last thing you want is incorrect data.

Next run memtest. There is a file to download that will even make a bootable usb for you. You then have to boot your system using the usb. Read your motherboard manual for detailed instructions on how to access the boot menu or set the bios to boot from usb. I never use msi boards in builds so I cannot tell you which key accesses the quick boot menu [if msi even has a quick boot]


----------



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

Which file do I download? There are 6 different files. Afterwards I'll have to put it on a USB drive and start it that way, right?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It is the one that says auto installer.


----------



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

So I ran Memtest all the way through and it showed that it found no errors at all.


----------



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

I just got the error again and this time I booted up my computer fully, got into a Skype call and went to Facebook, after that it gave me the error and my computer restarted.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I would boot the system with a Linux live disk. Do whatever you normally do ie watch videos or whatever. If it runs ok under Linux, you know the hardware is probably ok. If it freezes under Linux, you know you have a hardware problem


----------



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

Where is the best place to download a Linux live disc?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Distrowatch. I would use Linux mint either mate or cinnamon.


----------



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

When I download Linux Mint Mate, will anything happen to my Windows 10? Would I have to reinstall 10? Only asking cause I just don't want to mess anything up by accident. With Linux, do I just download then delete it after I'm done? Any cautions I should know about before downloading?


----------



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

My computer crashed again and after I booted it up again I looked in Event Viewer, it showed multiple Warnings. The source had ESENT with Event ID's 508, 510, 533. In the general info it said the problem is likely due to faulty hardware. Is there a diagnostic tool on Windows that I can use to check for faulty hardware?


----------



## CarnagedZaraki (Dec 5, 2011)

I just did an complete clean reinstall of Wins 10 and I'm still getting the IRQL error. When I check the Event Viewer after my computer turns back on I get an Error Event 10010, DistributedCOM. In the General info it says "The server {FE7E09CE-BBF4-4698-8BC1-37C9002DAA43} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout" If it is faulty hardware, is there an tool on Wins 10 I can use to check or will I have to test each part one by one?


----------

